
Junk call nightmare flooded woman with hundreds of bizarre phone calls a day - ColinWright
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/08/junk-call-nightmare-flooded-woman-with-hundreds-of-bizarre-phone-calls-a-day/
======
ColinWright
I have a friend going through this now - roughly a call per minute, DND
ineffectual, has tried Call Protect, ShouldIAnswer, Nomorobo, Hiya, and
TrapCall. Paid to upgrade ShouldIAnswer. Do Not Disturb set to allow only
contacts to call. Confirmed number was on Do Not Call registry.

Calls still coming.

